# Supaguard, worth it or a con



## Rmfx (Jul 11, 2012)

My missus recently had it on her new mini and the car looked great but what exactly is supaguard? If it just a polish or does it really keep the showroom shine?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo not worth it you can get the kits on eBay for about £25 and do it yourself in a few hours


----------



## Rmfx (Jul 11, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Defo not worth it you can get the kits on eBay for about £25 and do it yourself in a few hours


Totally agree on that front. Wouldn't pay the £400+ a dealer would charge. The dealer threw it in on e miss us car.

But what is it exactly? Even at £25' it's still steep if it turns out just to be a polish


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You might want to look at having ceramisheild pro applied, my local Audi dealer supplies it but I opted to have it done by pro detailer, see my post below this with pics. His come with a 3 yr guarantee also.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I think the kit has various things with it, like sealants for the paint, glass, interior, etc

I refused it when offered by the dealer, but it ended up being stuck in the boot at delivery time for nil cost 

It's sitting in the garage unopened!


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

No way would I have that done when ever buying a car!

You can spend that money on some fantastic products, have better and a more durable protection, an amazing shine for a lot cheaper.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Been in the trade nearly 15 years and I am here to tell you its a con.


----------



## Rmfx (Jul 11, 2012)

neilc said:


> Been in the trade nearly 15 years and I am here to tell you its a con.


Thanks for posting, can You explain why it's a con? I'm not talking about value for money but more on actually what the product itself is.


----------

